
Microsoft Introduces Python to SQL Server 2017 - jdanton1
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3191187/database/python-power-comes-to-sql-server-2017.html
======
gigatexal
YES!!!!!!!!!!!! This is going to be huge. Ok, ok. /End-hype-train.

But as a SqlServer DBA I know the limits of t-sql and have been looking at
postgres's ability to run functions and procedures written in different
languages with envy.

~~~
hunterjrj
Late reply, but you can certainly do this with SQL Server. Look into the
SQLCLR.

